# Population Genetics > Y-DNA Haplogroups > T >  Haplogroup T & Associated Medical Issues

## Andalusian Fusion

Anyone care to start a list of all the medical issues attributed to this set of genetic expression (hap T)?

----------


## Salento

I can only speak about my relatives.

We don't have any specific medical issues.

Our average height is 1.75 to 1.85 meters. (Weight around 70 to 80 Kg)

People notice our strength and comment on our larger than average backs.

Generally we’re considered Good Looking by the Ladies :) 

I think we’re smart with good problem solving abilities, goal oriented and we pay attention to details.

----------


## Andalusian Fusion

> I can only speak about my relatives.
> 
> We don't have any specific medical issues.
> 
> Our average height is 1.75 to 1.85 meters. (Weight around 70 to 80 Kg)
> 
> People notice our strength and comment on our larger than average backs.
> 
> Generally we’re considered Good Looking by the Ladies :) 
> ...



"strength"

"People notice our strength and comment on our larger than average backs."

lol... funniest thing ever. You just described my dad. He was basally strong physically (w/o lifting weights) & did all his own heavy lifting at his businesses. It seemed easy for him to gain muscle when he did workout and, to the end, was never heavyset or slouchy.


"smart with good problem solving abilities, goal oriented and we pay attention to details"

This, also. 

He was not as tall as me, but most of the men on his side of the family are over 6'2". He had an entrepreneurial soul & never had to be directed to do anything. Goal-oriented... detail-oriented... yeah, I concur.

----------


## Andalusian Fusion

> I can only speak about my relatives.
> 
> We don't have any specific medical issues.
> 
> Our average height is 1.75 to 1.85 meters. (Weight around 70 to 80 Kg)
> 
> People notice our strength and comment on our larger than average backs.
> 
> Generally we’re considered Good Looking by the Ladies :) 
> ...


When I say medical conditions, I mean susceptibility/immunity to whatever based on genetic profile. This is the area of genetics that I am most interested now. Been into this since 03.

----------


## Salento

> When I say medical conditions, I mean susceptibility/immunity to whatever based on genetic profile. This is the area of genetics that I am most interested now. Been into this since 03.


Keep in mind that I’m T1a2..., and you’re T1a1...

I did my part, now you can start by telling us about yourself.

----------

